# Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

					5.300 Mitarbeiter des Versandhändlers Amazon sind heute im Streik, was die Disposition des Unternehmens ins Wanken bringen dürfte. Bestreikt werden die beiden wichtigen Standorte Leipzig und Bad Hersfeld, nachdem keine Einigung über neue Tarifstrukturen erreicht werden konnte.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*


----------



## matty2580 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



			
				stuttgarter-zeitung.de schrieb:
			
		

> Insbesondere wegen der zerklüfteten Strukturen mit vielen Teilzeitjobs   und geringfügiger Arbeit hat Verdi Mühe, die Belegschaften in die   Gewerkschaft zu ziehen. So beträgt der Organisationsgrad im Handel   lediglich an die zehn Prozent. Das sind im Südwesten etwa 36 000   Mitglieder.


Tarifverhandlungen: Schwierige Ausgangslage für die Gewerkschaft - Wirtschaft & Finanzen - Stuttgarter Zeitung



			
				zeit.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das alles erscheint umso enttäuschender, als der Teich, in dem ver.di  fischt, eigentlich immer voller wird. Seit Jahren steigt die Zahl der  Erwerbstätigen in Deutschland, sie hat mit 41 Millionen einen neuen  Rekord erreicht. Und sie wächst gerade dort, wo sich ver.di zuständig  sieht: in den Dienstleistungsbranchen. Dass ver.di davon nicht  profitiert, begründen ihre Funktionäre vor allem mit einem Hinweis: Die         vielen prekären Jobs         sind schuld.


ver.di: Die Mitglieder laufen davon | Wirtschaft | ZEIT ONLINE

Wie die 2 Zitate zeigen, ist ein Streik bei einem Organisationsgrad von weniger als 10% kaum noch sinnvoll.
Deutschland weit hat Verdi sogar noch weniger Organisationsgrad. Ich hörte von weniger als 5%, und riesigen Mitgliederschwund.
Darüber kann Amazon eigentlich nur lachen.

Das ist aber nur die Spitze des Eisberges. Darunter sieht es noch viel schlimmer aus.
Kaum eines der großen EH-Unternehmen hat heute noch einen Betriebsrat, weder Metro, noch Aldi/Lidl, oder andere Größen der Branche.
Mitbestimmung und gewerkschaftliche Organisation sind seid Jahren im Einzelhandel nicht mehr vorhanden.

Wenn Frau Merkel und Co. immer wieder von gewerkschaftlicher Mitbestimmung sprechen, heißt dass nichts anderes, als dass die Beschäftigten des EH sich selbst überlassen werden. Die Gewerkschaften können bei einem Organisationsgrad von weniger als 5% nichts machen, und die Politik schaut weg, wie immer...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Amazon holt einfach für die Zeit einfach noch mehr Ausländer ins Land, diese billigen Arbeitskräfte werden diesen Ausfall sicher kompensieren können, gibt doch genügend €U-Länder wo die Arbeitslosigkeit nicht gerade gering ist.


----------



## Darka (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Ich will jetzt Amazon nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber frage mich ob die Forderungen von Verdi ganz richtig sind...
Amazon bezahlt die Leute nach Ihrer Tätigkeit als Disponent und orientiert sich hier an den Gehaltern der Logistikbranche (ohne Tarifbindung). Wenn man nun die Gehälter der Disponenten mit anderen Firmen vergleicht, zahlt Amazon ihren Disponenten ja mal gar kein schlechtes Geld. 

Verdi will ja nun die Leute nach Einzel- / Versandhandelstarif bezahlen. Ein Disponent der Ware von A nach B bewegt und Lieferungen abholbereit macht, hat doch nicht wirklich was im Tarif für den Einzel / Versandhandel zu suchen. Zumal von der Tatätigkeit selbst ja nichts weiteres Anfällt was die Einordnung dort rechtfertigt bzw. Annährend mit dem Berufsbild dort zu tun hat. Kein Kundenkontakt bzw. keine Kundenberatung usw...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



> Verdi will ja nun die Leute nach Einzel- / Versandhandelstarif bezahlen. Ein Disponent der Ware von A nach B bewegt und Lieferungen abholbereit macht, hat doch nicht wirklich was im Tarif für den Einzel / Versandhandel zu suchen


Warum denn nicht, soll man extra eine Tarifgruppe neu schaffen? Generell finde ich es richtig damit ein lohn nicht nach frei Schnauze gezahlt wird


----------



## g-13mrnice (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

@Topic! Finde ich gut! In Anbetracht der Tatsache was die armen Amazonschergen leisten damit wir meist  24h nach Bestellung unsere Waren in der Hand halten ist eine entsprechende Entlohnung mehr als vernünftig. Vor allem die Zuschläge sind ein Muss. Die Mehrkosten bringen Amazon nicht um und werden eh 1zu1 an den Kunden weiter gereicht. Wenn es für mich bedeutet, das ich 1,50€ mehr pro Bestellung bezahle aber weiß das die Angestellten vernünftig bezahlt werden, dann mache ich das gerne! In gleichem Atemzug sollte sich die Post und vor allem deren menschenverachtende Subunternehmer ein Beispiel daran nehmen und ihre Mitarbeiter auch endlich vernünftig bezahlen! Wohlstand und Wirtschaftswachstum können Hand in Hand gehen und ein Anfang macht eine vernünftige Bezahlung! Was solche Unternehmen immer und immer wieder ignorieren sind die Fakten, dass nur ein Bürger der anständig verdient auch sein Geld wieder ausgeben kann. Kann er das nicht, schadet sich die Wirtschaft nur selbst!


----------



## Darka (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Man muss ja keine Tarifgruppe neu erfinden, ich z.B. wohne in NRW (klar gibt es schwankungen innerhalb der bundesländeR) und wenn ich mich hier im Tarifregister von NRW um schaue finde ich die Disponenten / Kommissionier bereits eingordnet im Tarifverzeichnis für Speditions-, Logistik- und Transportwirtschaft - daher verstehe ich die Forderung Seitens Verdi diese aufeinmal in den Einzel / Versandhandel einzuordnen nicht - da die Tätigkeit aufjedenfall mit Spedition / Logistik etc.. zu tun hat. 

Dort sind Kommisionierer so aufgelistet: 39h / Woche 10,79€ / Stunde 
Grundvergütung Branchen | Tarifregister NRW==

Ich bin nicht gegen bessere Bezahlung der Leute, möchte halt nur vollständig verstehen oder nachvollziehen, wieso Kommisionierer / Disponenten etc... bei Amazon aufeinmal richtung Einzel - / Versandhandel Tarifvertraglich eingordnet werden sollten.
Weil demnach müsste man als nächstes auch Kommisionierer anderer Unternehmen nämlich auch in diese Gruppe einordnen z.B. bei Otto oder anderen Versandunternehmen.

Es gibt zwar auch Kommisionierer die in der Einzelhandelstarifgruppe gelistet sind, aber wie gesagt, ich weiß halt nicht ob die Leute aus den Amazon Logistikzentren dort unterzubringen sind.
Abgesehen davon, verdient man egal in welcher Tarifgruppe nicht wirklich viel in diesem Beruf, das muss man sich ja auch vor Augen halten... packt man die Leute jetzt in die andere Gruppe haben die vielleicht 100-200€ brutto mehr, damit ändert sich auch nicht wirklich was an deren Situation.


----------



## matty2580 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Verdi möchte vielleicht die Tarifverträge vereinheitlichen?
Unabhängig davon sollte sich niemand wirklich Sorgen um Verzögerungen machen.
Der Anteil der Streikenden ist so gering, dass sich das eigentlich nicht auswirken sollte auf den laufenden Geschäftsbetrieb.

Um sinnlosen Amazon-Bashing vorzubeugen möchte ich noch anmerken, dass Amazon zu den wenigen Größen der Branche gehört, die einen Betriebsrat haben.
Die Probleme im EH sind bestimmt nicht einzig bei Amazon zu suchen, sondern sind einen grundsätzliches Problem zwischen Gewerkschaften und Arbeitgebern.
David hat in diesem Fall keine Chance gegen Goliath.....


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

gerade jetzt wo ich tinte und rohlinge Brauche. Danke
edit ich hab den thread nicht gelesen.
also @QUAD4 deine Liberalistischen ansichten haben extreme auswüchse.
Liberalismus heißt Kapitalismus Egal was komme. Das Schließt Selbstjustiz und betrug Kriminalität nicht aus.
ich bin froh in ein Rechtsstaat zu leben und keinen Rache Staat wie USA. 
Wir haben zwar mittlerweile eine Marktwirtschaft. Die unsere Politik befehligt (hallo FDP). Es war mal eine Sozialmarkwirtschaft
Aber immer noch ein Sozialstaat. Hätten wir das nicht hätten wir zustände wie in 1930 Zeiten wo es auch so eine Finanzkrise gab.
Die hat zu Radikalisierung geführt.
Nehmt den Menschen das Essen die Arbeit die Zukunft und versorge sie nicht und du wirst Sehen Wie Protest-faul Deutsche Sind.

Vielen ist der Sozialstatus anderer Egal.Und sie kümmern sich nur um sich Selbst. das nen ich mal Kurzsichtig jung oder einfach keine Ahnung von der Welt.
Die Menschen Sind Herdentiere und ich mein das Ernst. Wir können uns nicht als intelligent bezeichnen. Seht euch nur unser verhalten an, bei der Vermehrung/Für unwissende (SEX)
Wir verhalten uns immer noch wie Tiere, Frauen besonders.
mal davon ab

ich finde deren Gehalt OK weiß auch nicht was es da zu Streiken gibt. Es kann sein das man die Subunternehmer meint. Und dessen Werkverträge die Leute zu unwürdigen Bedingungen beschäftigen.
Aber das ist ein Politisches Problem das durch einfache Änderungen im Leiharbeit Gesetz geordnet werden kann.
Seit 2005 ist Deutschland ein Billiglohn Land. Und das durch Schröder und Harz mit Viel pauken Zustimmung der FDP, dehnen ging das noch nicht weit genug. Und die CDU jaja
Die Zeitarbeit war glatte 50 Jahre ein würdiger Beruf wo Unternehmen durch teurere Leiharbeiter ihre Spitzen in der Produktion ausgebessert haben.
Seit 2005 wird dies als Werkzeug genutzt um festangestellte Jobs zu Streichen und das feiert die Börse.
Besonders Prekär ist das 400€ Nebenjobs jetzt dazu dienen Lohnsklaven zu legalisieren. Durch die Entfernung von Arbeitszeitlimits.
Das habe ich 2004 bei den Beschlüssen gesagt und es ist eingetroffen. Die 1 Euro Jobs wurden Gottseidank einkassiert das war Sklaverei.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Aber mal zum Topic:
Super Sache, wird Zeit das der Milliarden-Konzern mal ein paar von den Milliärdchen an die Leute abdrückt, die für diese auch geschuftet haben - und das bitte nicht zu knapp!
Bei Löhnen unter 10€ Brutto kriegt man nichtmal mehr eine Rente über Sozialhilfe-Niveau, das gehört verboten diese Sklaverei. Normalerweise sollte man Leuten, die einen für eine Arbeit so wenig Geld anbieten ( und man am besten noch gezwungen ist diese zu machen ) mal gehörig eine schallern weil sie überhaupt die Frechheit besitzen mir so ein menschenunwürdiges Angebot zu unterbreiten - wenn ihm die Arbeit kein vernünftiger Lohn wert ist, soll er sie gefälligst selbst machen!


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

OffTopic wurde entfernt.

Hier geht es nicht um Staatsformen, Liberalismus, Renten, Steuern und was weiß ich noch alles sondern um einen Streik bei Amazon.

Ich bitte dringlichst darum wieder zum Thema zu kommen, weitere OT-Beiträge werden nicht nur gelöscht sondern auch geahndet.

*B2T!*


----------



## Diablokiller999 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

10€ halte ich noch immer für wenig, 1600€ Brutto ist auch kein toller Lohn in einer Zeit von Mieterhöhungen, explodierenden Benzinpreisen usw.
Davon kann man keine Familie ernähren, das sollte fest stehen...


----------



## Rolk (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Ich glaube da gibt es bei uns noch genug Arbeitnehmer die mit qualifizierterer Arbeit auch nicht mehr verdienen.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich glaube da gibt es bei uns noch genug Arbeitnehmer die mit qualifizierterer Arbeit auch nicht mehr verdienen.


 
Und das rechtfertigt nun menschenunwürdigen Lohn bei gering Qualifizierten wie?
Sollen die besser Ausgebildeten doch einfach mehr kriegen! Nach unten treten ist aber natürlich leichter.
Mal im Ernst, die Beschäftigten lassen sich immer viel zu leicht abspeißen, Streik bis mindestens 12€ pro Beschäftigtem aufn Tisch liegen sollte knallhart durchgezogen werden und Amazon kann bei den Gewinnen nicht erzählen, dass sie sich das nicht leisten können!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Oh was ist den qualifiziert daran das man Produkte in Pakete zusammenlegt.
Für mich ist das klar ein normaler Handlanger Job. Kein Ausbildungsberuf.

@mod 
Die Diskussion war aber interessant, einen verbohrten aufzuklären ist Sinnvoll. Oder einfach auszuweisen.
Solche Menschen sollten mal in harz 4 kommen für 2 Jahre ohne Aussicht auf einen Beruf.


----------



## Brez$$z (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Dir ist anscheinend Fachkraft für Lagerlogistik kein begriff. Klar kann man in einem Lager auch angelernte Arbeiter
beschäftigen. Aber es gibt auch genu Ausgebildete Fachkräfte


----------



## Diablokiller999 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Oh was ist den qualifiziert daran das man Produkte in Pakete zusammenlegt.
> Für mich ist das klar ein normaler Handlanger Job. Kein Ausbildungsberuf.


 Und weil du für jemanden den Knecht spielst, sollst du von deinem Full-Time-Job nicht anständig leben können und evtl. aufstocken müssen ( wie fast 4 Mio Leute ) ? Redet ja keiner davon das man als Lagerist n Daimler fährt und n Haus besitzt, aber bei den Gehältern ist es manchmal schon als Single schwer ( je nach Wohnlage ) gut über die Runden zu kommen. Wenn ich dann noch ein Kind hätte sind die 180€ Kindergeld auch nur ein Furz in der Tasche...


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. Mai 2013)

Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Und das rechtfertigt nun menschenunwürdigen Lohn bei gering Qualifizierten wie?
> Sollen die besser Ausgebildeten doch einfach mehr kriegen! Nach unten treten ist aber natürlich leichter.
> Mal im Ernst, die Beschäftigten lassen sich immer viel zu leicht abspeißen, Streik bis mindestens 12€ pro Beschäftigtem aufn Tisch liegen sollte knallhart durchgezogen werden und Amazon kann bei den Gewinnen nicht erzählen, dass sie sich das nicht leisten können!



Amazon macht gar nicht sooo viel Gewinn. Das Meiste, was die einnehmen wird sofort wieder investiert. 
(Hab letztes Jahr auch mal was gelesen, wonach sich der Gewinn von Amazon halbiert haben soll, obwohl sich der Umsatz verzehnfacht hat!)


----------



## Diablokiller999 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



john201050 schrieb:


> Amazon macht gar nicht sooo viel Gewinn. Das Meiste, was die einnehmen wird sofort wieder investiert.


Tja kann mal passieren, dennoch haben sie fast 50Mrd. Umsatz pro Jahr und sind kein Unternehmen, das Hungerlöhne zahlen muss! Zudem sind die Schweine auch noch Steuerhinterzieher indem sie alles in Luxemburg versteuern obwohl sie hier beschäftigen ( obwohl es gesetzlich erlaubt, ist es für mich einfach kack dreiste Steuerhinterziehung ).


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Zudem sind die Schweine auch noch Steuerhinterzieher indem sie alles in Luxemburg versteuern obwohl sie hier beschäftigen.


 
Das stimmt zwar, das Problem liegt aber imho hier nicht bei amazon sondern beim Gesetzgeber, der dafür verantwortlich ist dass dieses Vorgehen legal ist. Natürlich nutzt amazon das aus, das würde jeder größere Konzern tun.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Wenn man dann bedenkt das Zeitsklaven eh weniger bekommen wie die Stammannschaft dann würde ein besserer Tarif denen auch zugute kommen. Auch würde jeder verdiente Taler die Kaufkraft erhöhen was die dann auch merken würden durch höhere Umsätze. Aber das will der Arbeitgeber natürlich nicht hören


----------



## Darka (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Heute ist auch ein Artikel zum Streik auf Spiegel gekommen, finde das Interview lässt Amazon irgendwie schon in einem anderen Licht dastehen.


Interview mit Amazon-Deutschland-Geschäftsführer Ralf Kleber - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## matty2580 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Das Interview zeigt die wahre Schwäche der Gewerkschaften auf, so wie ich es schon geschrieben hatte.
Amazon lacht über die wenigen Streiker. Und das zu Recht, denn es "stört" noch nicht einmal den laufenden Betrieb.

Erst wenn es wieder richtige Gewerkschaften gibt wird sich daran etwas ändern.
Aber das wird nicht geschehen, die Menschen haben sich aufgegeben, jeder denkt nur noch an sich selbst.
Gewerkschaften sind ein Modell von gestern, Lohnsklaven gehört die Zukunft....


----------



## Fossi777 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

amazon ist bei mir eh unten durch... 

Leiharbeiter zum Hungerlohn beschäftigen,... Sklavenarbeit lässt grüssen...  
Verschicken defekte Retouren als Neuware....Reklamation is n schlechter Witz 
" Zitat nach 31 Tagen müssen Sie selber schaun wie Sie klar kommen" Müssen sie halt den Hersteller kontaktieren. 
Knebelverträge mit Zulieferern , einfach nur ein Drecksladen ...


----------



## Diablokiller999 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Das Interview zeigt die wahre Schwäche der Gewerkschaften auf, so wie ich es schon geschrieben hatte.
> Amazon lacht über die wenigen Streiker. Und das zu Recht, denn es "stört" noch nicht einmal den laufenden Betrieb.


Das Problem sind wirklich die Leute selbst, jeder ist so geizig dass er nicht mal den kleinen Beitrag für die Gewerkschaft abdrücken will! Wenn dann der Streikfall kommt, hat die Gewerkschaft kaum Rücklagen noch genügend Mitglieder und man kann keinen Druck aufbauen. Sobald ich mit dem Studium fertig bin und wieder einen Job habe, ist das erste was ich machen werde zum Betriebsrat rennen und mir Infos über die zuständige Gewerkschaft holen. Wenn kein Rat da sein sollte, informier ich mich halt anderweitig
Man hat wohl verlernt zu kämpfen in diesem Land, sieht man nicht nur an den Gewerkschaften


----------



## pedi (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das stimmt zwar, das Problem liegt aber imho hier nicht bei amazon sondern beim Gesetzgeber, der dafür verantwortlich ist dass dieses Vorgehen legal ist. Natürlich nutzt amazon das aus, das würde jeder größere Konzern tun.


 würde nicht nur, das macht jeder.


----------



## Rolk (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



pedi schrieb:


> würde nicht nur, das macht jeder.


 
Ja, leider. Grosskonzerne zahlen heutzutage i.d.R. keine Steuern mehr und wenn doch dann nicht bei uns.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Und weil du für jemanden den Knecht spielst, sollst du von deinem Full-Time-Job nicht anständig leben können und evtl. aufstocken müssen ( wie fast 4 Mio Leute ) ? Redet ja keiner davon das man als Lagerist n Daimler fährt und n Haus besitzt, aber bei den Gehältern ist es manchmal schon als Single schwer ( je nach Wohnlage ) gut über die Runden zu kommen. Wenn ich dann noch ein Kind hätte sind die 180€ Kindergeld auch nur ein Furz in der Tasche...


Die Konzerne sind aber nicht dafür da, die Vermehrung der Arbeiter zu finanzieren. Wenn man sich kein Kind leisten kann, bekommt man eben keines. Es besteht ja keine Verpflichtung dafür. 


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn man dann bedenkt das Zeitsklaven eh weniger bekommen wie die Stammannschaft dann würde ein besserer Tarif denen auch zugute kommen. Auch würde jeder verdiente Taler die Kaufkraft erhöhen was die dann auch merken würden durch höhere Umsätze. Aber das will der Arbeitgeber natürlich nicht hören


Hier wäre es aber interessant, um wie viel sie mehr zahlen müssten, um dann von der gestiegenen Kaufkraft selbst etwas zu merken. 


matty2580 schrieb:


> Das Interview zeigt die wahre Schwäche der Gewerkschaften auf, so wie ich es schon geschrieben hatte.
> Amazon lacht über die wenigen Streiker. Und das zu Recht, denn es "stört" noch nicht einmal den laufenden Betrieb.
> 
> Erst wenn es wieder richtige Gewerkschaften gibt wird sich daran etwas ändern.
> ...


Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie das in Deutschland ist, aber bei uns gibt es Betriebsräte, Gewerkschaften und die Arbeiterkammer. 
Wozu braucht man drei Bereiche, die für die Rechte von Arbeitern eintreten??

Wenn ich mir dann noch die schwachsinnigen Forderungen von manchen Gewerkschaften anschaue...
Opel: Wir werden das Werk vielleicht schließen. 
IG Metall: Egal, wir wollen 8% mehr Lohn!



Rolk schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Grosskonzerne zahlen heutzutage i.d.R. keine Steuern mehr und wenn doch dann nicht bei uns.


Das liegt aber daran, dass im Volk Steuersenkungen für Firmen nicht gerne gesehen werden, da man ja immer bei den Reichen abkassieren soll. Dass die dann ihre Kohle woanders hin bringen, ist dann ja egal.


----------



## matty2580 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir dann noch die schwachsinnigen Forderungen von manchen Gewerkschaften anschaue...
> Opel: Wir werden das Werk vielleicht schließen.


Du zitierst mich, gehst aber nicht auf meine Argumentation ein. Warum dann ein Zitat von mir?

In einigen Bereichen mögen die Forderungen der Gewerkschaften überzogen sein.
Besonders bei der IG Metall sind hohe Forderungen üblich, da dass eine der noch wenigen funktionierenden Gewerkschaften ist.
Hier geht es aber um Amazon, den Einzelhandel, und um quasi nicht mehr existente Gewerkschaften.
Wen will man mit anteilig weniger als 5% Mitgliedern bei den Beschäftigten noch beeindrucken?
Soll das die Zukunft sein, hoffnungslos den Arbeitgebern ausgeliefert zu sein, der Markt wird dass schon richten?
Das ist keine Zukunft, sondern ein Alptraum...


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Da die IG Metall stark ist, zähle ich sie mal zu deinen richtigen Gewerkschaften und dass so eine Gewerkschaft nicht unbedingt gut für die eigene Wirtschaft ist, wollte ich mit dem Opel Beispiel zeigen. 
Was nützt einem denn ein gut bezahlter Job, den man nicht hat?

Es sollte einfach keine Gewerkschaft und kein Betriebsrat notwendig sein, denn wenn ein Arbeiter ungerecht behandelt wird, braucht er nicht mehrere Anlaufstellen, da reicht auch schon eine und die wäre auch stärker, wenn die Beiträge nicht für unnötige Sesselhocker verwendet werden.


----------



## matty2580 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Nicht nur der IG Metall geht es gut, sondern der gesamten Branche dahinter.
Also scheinen im Umkehrschluss Arbeitgeber und Gewerkschaften gut zusammenzuarbeiten.
Was man im Einzelhandel nicht unbedingt behaupten kann.
Im Gegenteil, hier gibt es als größte Gewerkschaft Verdi, aber mit einer nicht mehr vorhandenen Kampfkraft.

Gewerkschaften sind nicht sinnlos, Geldverschwendung, oder unflexibel wie oft behauptet wird.
Sie sind die andere Seite der Medaille, die für einen wichtigen Ausgleich der Interessen sorgt.
Amazon lacht über die Streikenden. Wie soll da ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Arbeitnehmern und Arbeitgebern entstehen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Nicht nur der IG Metall geht es gut, sondern der gesamten Branche dahinter.


 
Als direkt betroffener kann ich dir versichern, dass es uns momentan gar nicht soooo gut geht, da in der Stahlbranche alles etwas langsamer läuft (aufgrund der Zeiten die große Projekte nunmal einnehmen) haben wir immer noch sehr mit der Wirtschaftskrise 2009/10 zu kämpfen (und auch mit der Energiepolitik der BRD aber das ist ein anderes Thema). Ich darf natürlich hier keine Details über die Auftragslage verraten aber es sah schonmal wesentlich besser aus als heute.

Dennoch funktioniert das Zusammenspiel zwischen Gewerkschaft und Arbeitgeber bei uns sehr akzeptabel, was aber zu einem sehr großen Teil daran liegt, dass nahezu 100% aller Metaller in einer Gewerkschaft organisiert sind. Im Vergleich zur Situation bei amazon stehen wir da wesentlich besser da - denn bei einem Streik der IG Metall steht bei uns die ganze Industrie still, was extrem teuer ist.

Wenn sich alle amazon-Mitarbeiter in einer Gewerkschaft beteiligen würden wäre dieser Missstand wohl nie aufgetreten oder zumindest stark abgeschwächt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Die IG Metall ist stark, weil die Branche Metall stark ist, was daran liegt, dass wir Qualität produzieren können. Sollte das China irgendwann mal auch können, sieht die Sache ganz anders aus, aber das wird jetzt zu OT. 

Wie schon gesagt, ich weiß nicht, wie das bei euch aussieht, aber bei uns kommt zuerst der Betriebsrat, dann die Gewerkschaft und die Arbeiterkammer. 
Alles was Betriebsräte und Gewerkschaften machen, könnte auch über die Arbeiterkammer laufen und dann bräuchte man keine Extrakosten für irgendwelche Leute dazwischen. 
Man braucht nicht mehr als eine Anlaufstelle und da das gesamte Geld dann für die verwendet wird, kann sie auch mehr für den Arbeitnehmer durch setzen.


----------



## Florian97450 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Als direkt betroffener kann ich dir versichern, dass es uns momentan gar nicht soooo gut geht, da in der Stahlbranche alles etwas langsamer läuft (aufgrund der Zeiten die große Projekte nunmal einnehmen) haben wir immer noch sehr mit der Wirtschaftskrise 2009/10 zu kämpfen (und auch mit der Energiepolitik der BRD aber das ist ein anderes Thema). Ich darf natürlich hier keine Details über die Auftragslage verraten aber es sah schonmal wesentlich besser aus als heute.
> 
> Dennoch funktioniert das Zusammenspiel zwischen Gewerkschaft und Arbeitgeber bei uns sehr akzeptabel, was aber zu einem sehr großen Teil daran liegt, dass nahezu 100% aller Metaller in einer Gewerkschaft organisiert sind. Im Vergleich zur Situation bei amazon stehen wir da wesentlich besser da - denn bei einem Streik der IG Metall steht bei uns die ganze Industrie still, was extrem teuer ist.
> 
> Wenn sich alle amazon-Mitarbeiter in einer Gewerkschaft beteiligen würden wäre dieser Missstand wohl nie aufgetreten oder zumindest stark abgeschwächt.


 
Ich gebe dir absolut recht. Die Wirtschaftskrise aus 2009/10 ist teilweise immer noch zu spüren. Erschwerend kommen dann noch so Sachen wie die Krise in Nordkorea oder andere Politische Ereignisse,
gerade für Unternehmen die international aktiv sind.

Auch beim Thema mit der Gewerkschaft gebe ich dir recht. Gerade für Arbeiter die in keiner Gewerkschaft sind bzw. es keine Gewerkschaft in/bei der Firma gibt ist es nicht leicht.
Deswegen wird ja auch immer schön der Slogan "gemeinsam sind wir stark" von den Gewerkschaften gepflegt.


----------



## matty2580 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn sich alle amazon-Mitarbeiter in einer Gewerkschaft beteiligen würden wäre dieser Missstand wohl nie aufgetreten oder zumindest stark abgeschwächt.


Das wird aber unter den aktuellen Bedingungen nicht geschehen.
Viele Beschäftigten im EH sind nicht weit vom Hartz IV Satz entfernt, und wollen/können sich zusätzliche Beiträge nicht leisten.
Die extreme Schwäche der Gewerkschaften dort ist zusätzlich ein Grund erst gar nicht Mitglied zu werden.
Der EH ist schon lange das Sorgenkind der deutschen Wirtschaft. 
Frau Merkel hat es mehrfach gesagt, der Binnenmarkt ist irrelevant, der Export ist wichtig.
Mit so einer Einstellung der Politik dazu wird sich nie etwas ändern....


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Viele Beschäftigten im EH sind nicht weit vom Hartz IV Satz entfernt, und wollen/können sich zusätzliche Beiträge nicht leisten.



Das würde ich nur bedingt unterschreiben, schließlich ist der Beitrag zumeist vom Lohn abhängig - bedeutet wer sehr wenig verdient zahlt auch nur einen sehr kleinen Beitrag. Es schreckt eben nur ab, dass die Gewerkschaften in ihrer jetzigen Form so machtlos sind - und dadurch dass das so abschreckt bleiben sie es auch.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Jop, wie gesagt, die Leute haben vergessen wie man für seine Rechte kämpft!
Firmen sind ohne ihre Arbeitnehmer nämlich rein garnix wert und das wurde schon vor langer Zeit wohl vergessen.
Mal sehen wie der Umsatz von Amazon Deutschland aussieht, wenn JEDER die Arbeit niederlegt. Dann können sich ja die Konzernchefs ans Fließband stellen oder die Waren aus den Regalen suchen!
Die Arbeiter sind das Kapital einer jeden Firma, nur leider wird gekuscht wenn Chef was sagt, könnten schließlich noch 10 andere für den Job vor der Tür stehen ( die vom Jobcenter bereitwillig vermittelt und subventioniert werden, Stichwort Aufstocker! ). Nett finde ich dann Ideen von den Sozialstaatsverrätern der SPD das Streikrecht auch noch einzuschränken, ich weiss schon warum ich diese Möchtegern-Arbeiterpartei nicht wähle...


----------



## aloha84 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Ich bin zwar grundsätzlich auch für "starke" Gewerkschaften, aber Forderungen sollten immer im Rahmen bleiben.
Ich kenne die Zahlen von Amazon nicht, aber die Lohnerhöhung für Mitarbeiter wird sie vermutlich nicht so sehr kratzen.
Aber könnt ihr euch noch an Schlecker erinnern?
Ohhh die unterbazahlten Verkäufer/innen......auf zum Protest und schon gabs mehr Lohn.....nur war das Ergebnis nicht das Erhoffte, Schlecker ging pleite und nur knapp 20% der Angestellten bekamen einen neuen Job bei der Konkurenz.
Die restlichen 80% sitzen vermutlich immer noch beim "Bewerbungstraining" und/oder machen unbezahlte Praktika.
Aber bald sind sie ja nicht mehr so allein......aus Bochum kommen ja bald viele Opelaner dazu.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Sicher mag maßhalten eine Lösung sein, nur wer schnallt gerne den Gürtel enger wenn die " Vorbilder " mal wieder aus dem Vollen schöpfen. Aber gerade Preiserhöhungen, Steuern tec. machen sich am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette mehr als deutlich bemerkbar


----------



## Diablokiller999 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sicher mag maßhalten eine Lösung sein, nur wer schnallt gerne den Gürtel enger wenn die " Vorbilder " mal wieder aus dem Vollen schöpfen.


Ich erinnere nur an die leidige "Wir müssen den Gürtel enger schnallen" Debatte Ende der 90er / Anfang der 2000er.
Da wollten uns Unternehmen wie Benz, Audi, Mercedes, Thyssen oder Siemens doch echt verklickern das kein Geld für Lohnerhöhungen da sei, obwohl sie nun schon seit Jahren eine Gewinnmarke nach der Nächsten brechen. Die Drohung mit der Abwanderung ist auch nur eine Luftnummer, Siemens versucht es immer wieder und kommt reumütig zurück ( bis Jahre später der nächste BWLer auf die gleiche, sau blöde Idee kommt ).


> Aber gerade Preiserhöhungen, Steuern tec. machen sich am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette mehr als deutlich bemerkbar


Kommt drauf an welche Steuern, viele Geringverdiener zahlen so gut wie keine Steuer auf das Einkommen - hier setzt die FDP immer an mit dem Märchen das ja die super Reichen über 60% der Steuerlast tragen. Klar, bei der Einkommenssteuer stimmt das auch, aber die Mehrwehrt-, Öko-,Tabak-,Benzin-,Alkoholsteuer etc. zahlen alle und die machen den größten Anteil an Steuern aus.
Aber so langsam scheinen die Menschen gemerkt zu haben, dass das Rufen nach Steuererleichterung Ihnen selbst nichts bringt ( auf die paar Cent kann man dann auch verzichten ) aber Großverdiener fett absahnen.
Man sollte eher mal die Versicherungen überdenken, z.B. eine einheitliche Renten- und Krankenversicherung in die JEDER ohne Beitragsbemessungsgrenze einzahlt und private Versicherungen sind nur Zusatz. Laut einigen Berechnungen könnte so der GKV-Beitrag auf 3-4% für alle gedrückt werden und die Rente mit 67 wäre sowieso kein Thema mehr, eher die Rente mit 60 bei gleich bleibenden Beitragssätzen wäre dann zu besprechen.

Aber nee, bloß nicht die Gutverdiener zur Kasse bitten und die Steuerpflicht an die Staatsbürgerschaft koppeln. Dann können die Schumachers und Vettels wohnen wo sie wollen, wenn sie den deutschen Pass haben wollen, müssen sie hier die Steuerdifferenz zum Wohnort blechen und fertig!


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Aber das wird nicht geschehen, die Menschen haben sich aufgegeben, jeder denkt nur noch an sich selbst.


 Das geht zu kurz. Das Problem liegt nicht einzig und allein beim Menschen. Gerade Verdi ist für mich der Inbegriff einer politischen Bumsbude, denen die Vertretung von Arbeitnehmerinteressen gegenüber den Arbeitgebern zweitrangig geworden ist, aber dafür Schaulaufen und rumschwätzen in Bereichen, die nichts mehr mit der Vertretung von Arbeitnehmerinteressen zu tun haben, an erster Stelle stehen. 



matty2580 schrieb:


> Viele Beschäftigten im EH sind nicht weit  vom Hartz IV Satz entfernt, und wollen/können sich zusätzliche Beiträge  nicht leisten.


 Beiträge zu Berufsverbänden sind steuerlich  absetzbar. Nur leider scheinen manche keine Steuererklärung zu  machen, obwohl es ihrem Geldbeutel gut tun würde.




Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Aber nee, bloß nicht die Gutverdiener zur  Kasse bitten und die Steuerpflicht an die Staatsbürgerschaft koppeln.


Du  unterschlägst hierbei diverse Doppelbesteuerungsabkommen,  die man mit  verschiedenen Staaten geschlossen hat. Die von heute auf  morgen zu  kündigen, könnte für so manche außenpolitische Verstimmung  sorgen, die  mehr Probleme als Nutzen bringt. Auch im Rahmen der EU Arbeitnehmerfreizügkeit gibt  es einige  Vorschriften und Vorgaben, die "wer hier arbeitet, zahlt  auch alle hier  üblichen Abgaben und Steuern" imho teilweise ausser Kraft  setzen.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Die paar Doppelbesteuerungsabkommen sind imo nicht grad viel wert, vor allem aber sehe ich kein Problem mit der EU-Freizügigkeit gegeben, solang nur die Differenz zwischen den Steuerbeträgen ausgeglichen werden muss. Sicher werden sich da die Profis ran machen müssen, aber die USA schaffen's ja auch und die kriegen selten was hin 
Zudem sollte es einheitliche Steuern in der EU geben, zumindest in weiten Teilen. Wenn schon Europäische Union, dann richtig


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Diese "paar" Doppelbesteuerungsabkommen sagen aber sehr viel über die Vertragstreue der Bundesrepublik Deutschland aus. Ein Land, welches anfängt zig Verträge zu kündigen, nur weil mal wieder eine neue Regierung an der Macht ist oder weil es ihr gerade danach ist, steht Recht schnell allein auf weiter Flur, weil kaum ein Staat mehr etwas mit ihm zu tun haben will. Denn wer weiß, wann auch dieser Vertrag gekündigt wird.

Was an der Stelle aber auch egal ist, denn das hat wenig mit dem Amazonstreik zu tun.


----------



## matty2580 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



Poulton schrieb:


> Beiträge zu Berufsverbänden sind steuerlich  absetzbar. Nur leider scheinen manche keine Steuererklärung zu  machen, obwohl es ihrem Geldbeutel gut tun würde.


Viele Beschäftigten im EH zahlen keine/wenig Steuern, da sie nicht weit vom Hartz IV Satz entfernt arbeiten. Auch geringe Beiträge sind bei diesen Menschen im Geldbeutel spürbar. Genau diese Kombination selbst wenig Geld den extrem geschwächten Gewerkschaften hinterherzuwerfen, lässt die Gewerkschaften auch schwach bleiben.


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass sie trotzdem etwas wiederbekommen können. Fahrtkosten, Werbungskosten, Beiträge zu Berufsverbänden, etc. - übers Jahr summiert sich das auf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Wenn ich wenig Geld habe brauche ich jeden Cent quasi gleich und nicht erst nach x Monaten.


----------



## beercarrier (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Tarifverhandlungen: Schwierige Ausgangslage für die Gewerkschaft - Wirtschaft & Finanzen - Stuttgarter Zeitung
> 
> 
> ver.di: Die Mitglieder laufen davon | Wirtschaft | ZEIT ONLINE
> ...


 
das es so bitter aussieht war mir gar nicht bewusst, aber ich persönlich bekomme schon immer meinen hass wenn ich höre das, das jahrelang zeitarbeiter und billiglöhner eingesetzt werden, bzw werksverträge geschlossen werden (die dann als aufstocker von mir quersubventioniert werden) zwar kann vermutlich nicht wirklich jeder festeingestellt werden weil die auftragslage schwankt aber wenn man dann hört das dieselben unternehmen dann hunderte millionen wenn nicht sogar milliarden gewinn machen und eine saftige dividende auschütten (an leute die nicht einen finger krum gemacht haben) fragt man sich schon welche beschissenen schweine die unternehmen führen. was ist so schwer daran die (mit)arbeiter fair zu bezahlen und mit dem restlichen gewinn zufrieden zu sein. gott bewahre uns vor dem kommunismus aber diese praxis raubt dem kapitalismus jede moral und führt zur linken dann gehts und allen schlechter, aber die die am meisten haben haben am meisten zu verlieren. und die linke ist radikal genug das die enteignung in zypern wie ein witz aussieht bei dem jeder mitlachen darf.

btt
den logistik mitarbeitern wünsche ich alles gute 12€ sind auch nicht die welt, ernähr davon mal frau und kinder, amazon sollte viel mehr an den pranger gestellt werden, es ist ja nicht so das sie kurz vor einer pleite stehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welche Steuern, viele Geringverdiener zahlen so gut wie keine Steuer auf das Einkommen - hier setzt die FDP immer an mit dem Märchen das ja die super Reichen über 60% der Steuerlast tragen. Klar, bei der Einkommenssteuer stimmt das auch, aber die Mehrwehrt-, Öko-,Tabak-,Benzin-,Alkoholsteuer etc. zahlen alle und die machen den größten Anteil an Steuern aus.


Und wer zahlt bei den besteuerten Produkten wohl mehr, Reiche oder Arme?

Wenn die Arbeitskosten für Amazon in Deutschland zu hoch werden, könnten sie ihre Waren auch aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland schicken. 
Solange der Preis dabei gleich bleibt, interessiert sich nach einer gewissen Zeit so gut wie keiner mehr dafür, dass die Jobs in Deutschland verschwunden sind. 

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass die Arbeiter nicht mehr verdienen sollen, aber irgendwo gibt es eine Grenze, ab der eine weitere Forderung wirtschaftlicher Schwachsinn wäre und das passiert bei einer starken Gewerkschaft schon mal.


----------



## matty2580 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Und wer zahlt bei den besteuerten Produkten wohl mehr, Reiche oder Arme?


Anteilig an ihrem Einkommen treffen diese Steuern besonders Menschen mit niedrigem Einkommen.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn die Arbeitskosten für Amazon in Deutschland zu hoch werden, könnten sie ihre Waren auch aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland schicken.
> Solange der Preis dabei gleich bleibt, interessiert sich nach einer gewissen Zeit so gut wie keiner mehr dafür, dass die Jobs in Deutschland verschwunden sind.


 Der Preis aus einem Nachbarland wäre aber (etwas) teurer. Amazon hat da schon richtig kalkuliert.
Dazu kommt das wir bis auf Polen und Tschechei von Ländern umgeben sind, die ein höheres Lohnniveau haben.
Viele Dienstleistungen können nur in Deutschland erbracht werden. Nur sind viele nicht bereit mehr für Dienstleistungen zu bezahlen, oder können es einfach nicht.
Ein Ziel der Hartz Reformen war es einen großen Niedriglohnsektor zu bilden. Das wurde erreicht, mit allen daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen,
Löhne in der Nähe der Armutsschwelle, schlechte Binnenkaufkraft, massenhaft Mindestrenten in einigen Jahren, Milliarden zum Aufstocken auf Hartz IV Niveau,u.s.w.
Die aktuell (angeblich) niedrige Arbeitslosigkeit bei uns hatte einen großen Preis. Wenn man die wirkliche Armut in unseren Land sehen will, sollte man sich einmal den riesigen Andrang bei den Tafeln, Suppenküchen, und Altkleiderausgaben ansehen. Wir haben schon längst amerikanische Verhältnisse in Deutschland.....


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Da gebe ich dir schon Recht, aber ich habe ja nie behauptet, dass die Arbeiter nicht mehr verdienen sollen, sondern dass eine zu starke Gewerkschaft schnell ein Problem werden kann. 
Das werden auch die Metaller (gehöre ja auch dazu) irgendwann mal merken, wenn unsere Qualität von anderen wesentlich billiger produziert werden kann. 

Der Weg über die Gewerkschaft ist nunmal der Falsche, aber leider der wohl einzig mögliche. 
Das sieht man schön an den Lohnverhandlungen, bei denen immer darauf Wert gelegt wird, einen Abschluss über der Inflation zu schaffen, obwohl die Berechnung derer lächerlich ist, denn die richtige Inflation liegt immer höher als die angegebene. 

Ordentliche Mindestlöhne und eine Erhöhung um die richtige Inflation + 0,5% zusätzlich, um die Kaufkraft zu stärken, sollte generell jedem Arbeiter zugesichert werden. Dann braucht man auch hier keine Gewerkschaft mehr. 
Das wird aber leider nicht passieren.


----------



## matty2580 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Die Chinesen haben im Moment als einzigen Trumpf eine riesige Masse an billigen Lohnsklaven.
  Aber gute Autos wie wir sie produzieren, können sie nicht so einfach nachbauen.
  Im Gegenteil,ein Bekannter arbeitet in China für einen großen Automobilzulieferer, weil man dort auf sein Wissen angewiesen ist.
  Das wird noch dauern bis die Chinesen da aufholen werden, sonst hätten sie dass schon längst gemacht.

  Der Staat selbst als Regulativ in Form von Mindestlöhnen ist nur eine Notlösung.
  In dem Fall gebe ich der FDP ausnahmsweise einmal Recht. Wir brauchen die Gewerkschaften dafür.
  Nur war es die Politik selbst die die Gewerkschaften teilweise so geschwächt hat.
  Gerade FDP-Politiker, aber auch bei der SPD, CDU, und den Grünen haben permanent gegen die "unflexiblen" Gewerkschaften geredet.
  Deshalb ist es schon fast schizophren wenn diese Politiker heute die Gewerkschaften so in die Pflicht nehmen wollen.
  Eigentlich müsste man da schon Absicht unterstellen....


----------



## Verminaard (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Wer soll diese Lohnerhoehungen denn bezahlen?
Wir als Kunden?
Warum ist denn Amazon bei vielen so beliebt und geschaetzt?
Wuerden sich diese Konditionen aendern, waere sehr bald Amazon nicht mehr wirklich so sehr beliebt in Deutschland.

Die Forderung hier nach 12€/h fuer Logistikfachkraefte find ich auch toll.
Schaut euch mal die Realloehne im Handwerk und anderen Branchen an.
Ich will die Logistikbranche nicht schlecht machen, aber selbst Berufe, welche durchaus mehr Fachkompetenz und Verantwortung erfordern, duempeln in diesen Regionen rum. 
Warum ist das wohl so? Weil kaum einer mehr einen Handwerker/Dienstleister bezahlen kann/will. Oft eher zweiteres.

In Deutschland hab ich oft das Gefuehl das die Industrie, mit allem was da dran haengt als Rattenschwanz, total abgekoppelt vom Rest ist.
Automobilindustrie ist ein Paradebeispiel, wo als selbst Zulieferer, Hilfskraeften bei Sortierarbeiten am Foerderband, zwar mit Schichtzulage, um die 2000€ netto in Lohnsteuerklasse 1 zahlen koennen. Ist in meinem unmittelbaren Umfeld so. Summiert man das Alles, schlaegt sich das schoen auf den Endpreis des Produktes nieder, wobei man natuerlich die Aktionaere nie vergessen darf. 
Nur wie soll sich ein gemeiner Koch, Handwerker, Frisör, Krankenschwester, Amazonmitarbeiter mal eben einen neuen Volkswagen Golf leisten koennen?

Letztendlich muss immer jemand dafuer zahlen.
Ich glaub kaum das wir das sein werden, nur damit die Amazonmitarbeiter 1,50€/h mehr bekommen.
Lieber wird da der naechstguenstige Versandhandel rausgesucht und verwendet.
Wenn dann der Versand und die Rueckgabemoeglichkeit nicht ganz so gut klappt, kann man ja wieder wechseln.

Weis nicht ob ver.di immer so vernuenftig handelt. War da nicht vor einer Zeit was mit Neckermann, wo fuer eine bestimmte Anzahl der Leute Abfindungen gefordert wurde, Neckermann aber pleite war und bei beharren der Forderung dicht machen muesste, wo dann weitere 1700 Leute ihren Job verloren haben? Wo war ver.di fuer die 1700 dann? 
Kann sein das ich hier was durcheinander bringe.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

@*Verminaard*
Sehe das so ähnlich.
Hier schreit fast jeder nach Gerechten (natürlich viel höheren) Löhnen als bisher aber bezahlen will es später dann keiner. Dann bestellt man eben bei Mindfactory und spart 1,50 Euro. (Welche für den Arbeiter gedacht waren)

Merkt man ja schon wenn jemand bei Alternate bestellen will. Da kommen alle an und erklären lang und breit, dass es doch viel günstigere Shops gibt. Amazon ist sowieso nicht der Günstigste.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Die Drohung mit der Abwanderung ist auch nur eine Luftnummer, Siemens versucht es immer wieder und kommt reumütig zurück ( bis Jahre später der nächste BWLer auf die gleiche, sau blöde Idee kommt ).



Bei vielen Branchen ist das auch keine Luftnummer, die kommen nicht zurück.
Nur was ich nie verstanden habe: Wieso sollten 5-10% niedriger bleibende Löhne etwas daran ändern, dass sie gehen wollen, wenn die Löhne in Asien 90+% niedriger sind?




Poulton schrieb:


> Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass sie trotzdem etwas wiederbekommen können. Fahrtkosten, Werbungskosten, Beiträge zu Berufsverbänden, etc. - übers Jahr summiert sich das auf.


 
Das summiert sich natürlich auf.
Nützt dir aber rein gar nichts, wenn du so wenig verdienst, dass du keine Steuern zahlst. Auf Sozialbeiträge & Co kannst du dir deine Ausgaben nun einmal nicht anrechnen lassen; wer schlecht verdient bekommt auch nichts zurück.




matty2580 schrieb:


> Die Chinesen haben im Moment als einzigen Trumpf eine riesige Masse an billigen Lohnsklaven.
> Aber gute Autos wie wir sie produzieren, können sie nicht so einfach nachbauen.
> Im Gegenteil,ein Bekannter arbeitet in China für einen großen Automobilzulieferer, weil man dort auf sein Wissen angewiesen ist.
> Das wird noch dauern bis die Chinesen da aufholen werden, sonst hätten sie dass schon längst gemacht.



Obwohl deutsche&Co Hersteller duztende Fabriken in China hochgezogen haben (in denen Chinesen offensichtlich ohne größere Qualitätsprobleme produzieren...), werden über 40% des riesigen Marktes von einheimischen Marken gedeckt, Tendenz steigen.
Aus deutscher Sicht mögen die Produkte als billig erscheinen, aber da sollte man sich nicht täuschen lassen: Der chinesiche Markt ist der interessanteste weltweit. Das ein chinesischer Hersteller billige Fahrzeuge für diesen Markt produziert, anstatt zu versuchen, ins deutsche Premiumsegment einzudringen, muss keine Aussage über dessen Fähigkeiten machen, sondern kann eine ganz banale Marktstrategie sein.


----------



## Supeq (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*



john201050 schrieb:


> @*Verminaard*
> 
> Merkt man ja schon wenn jemand bei Alternate bestellen will. Da kommen alle an und erklären lang und breit, dass es doch viel günstigere Shops gibt. Amazon ist sowieso nicht der Günstigste.



Amazon ist aber fast immer an den günstigsten Preisen dran und für ein paar Cent wird wohl keiner extra einen Account bei einer anderen Firma machen; zumal der Kundenservice was Retouren angeht bei Amazon auch top ist. Da weis man was man hat


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Wenn man seinen kompletten PC z.B. bei Mindfactory bestellt, spaart man schon ein paar Euro.

Ich hab übrigens einen Acc bei MF und Amazon. Je nach dem bestell ich bei den einen oder anderen. 
Amazon hat den besseren Service, ist normalerweise schneller und ab 20 Euronen versandkostenfrei. MF hat die günstigeren Preise.


Darum gings mit aber eigentlich garnicht. Sondern darum, dass hier alle faire Bedingungen und hohe Löhne für die Arbeiter fordern, die meisten diese dann aber nicht bezahlen wollen, insgeheim auf die Arbeiter sche*ßen (auch wenn man groß rumposunt wie wichtig einem das ist) und beim günstigsten Anbieter bestellen. 
Schön egoistisch nach dem "Geiz ist Geil" Motto, lieber spare ich 5 Euro, als das der Arbeiter 5 Euro mehr bekommt.
(Ich nehme mich da nicht aus, nur bin ich nicht so heuchlerisch so zu tun, als gäbe es für mich nichts wichtigeres. Das hier passt ganz gut dazu: Juliens Blog - Scheißegal)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Versandverzögerungen bei Amazon: Streik der Lagermitarbeiter*

Es ist allerdings auch gar nicht möglich, gezielt bei einem Anbieter zu kaufen, der seinen Arbeitern X € mehr bekommt. Denn das ist keineswegs automatisch der Fall, nur weil die Preise höher sind.


----------

